# The Hobbytalk Double Barrel Build contest



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see Ed (sethanddaddy) has posted up the 2013 Christmas Exchange leaving ample time for everyone that chooses to participate to get their project done. I have suggested a different type of group build project that will run concurrently with the Christmas swap, but this contest has a much later due date of January 31st. It is also called "Double Barrel" because there are two different build themes which will include judging once the due date arrives. 

Build theme number one is simple. Build a race car. Any type of race car will do. Drag car, dirt or paved modified, Nascar, USAC, you name it. This project will require you getting your creative juices flowing, and putting your best effort into it. The good thing about this project is you are keeping your car. This project is designed to inspire you to build what you like building, and thus adding a "premo" car to your collection. You can build what you run and are familiar with, and put as much effort and parts into it without giving up anything because your car will be judged by the pictures you submit for the voting after the due date. Your car stays in your possession forever if you so desire!! The prize for first place is a brass chassis build from Chappy2. If that doesn't inspire you to go all out, I don't know what would! :lol: Prizes for 2-4th place will be bodies from my body collection that were donated to me by AlPink and others, so there will be more than one winner! Honestly, everyone who participates is a winner because their entry is theirs to enjoy!!

Build theme number 2 is basically the same as one except this build is to be a truck. The original game plan was some type of car hauler, be it a flatbed, wrecker or ramp truck, but I decided to open this up to any type of truck. Same perks apply, The truck stays yours, being judged via photos that you submit . Again, there's plenty of incentive to go hog wild on your build, because it's yours to keep!! My build (probably a Hilltop GMC flatbed complete with lighting) will be the first prize in this contest, with other bodies (my choice) going to 2-4th place winners. 

Any HT member can compete, and can submit one entry in each category. The choice is yours. There are rules regarding winners though that must be mentioned here. Entries must be H0 scale!! If someone manages to win both competitions (Hey, it's not impossible!!) that person can only win one of the 1st prize prizes. He (she) will have a choice of the flatbed or the brass chassis from Chappy2. The closest runner up will win the other first prize. My vote will be reserved as a tie breaker should there be a tie for both first and second places. My vote will only determine the 2nd place winner. Also, my entry will be exempt from the voting, meaning there's one less build to compete with. My only prize is helping get some unity and peace back on the slot boards! 

There's plenty of time to handle both the Christmas Exchange, and both of these builds too, so hopefully, we'll see a lot of participation on both of these build offs! You have about 110 days to build one or both of these, and 54 days to build the Christmas swap car, so NO EXCUSES!! 

Come on guys!! These build offs and exchanges are fun!!! Start dreaming up your customs and get busy!!! The more effort you put into these, the better your chances!! :wave:

Please post up if you're in these contests here, but please post the progress of your builds in your garage thread, or start your own thread for your entries if you want to post progress pix. Please don't post pix in this thread!!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in, looking forward to it! Besides it is getting colder outside, time to hole up in the basement with a few projects.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

im in 2 guys


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm in for both classes:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to attempt both builds.

One done. the other will take some time.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I`m in to build a truck, probably a car hauler or tow truck type rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im in. I actually have a towtruck project Ive been meaning to get to. So far, its made it to stripped paint and some body mods....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

So when we complete these, how are we going about that? Im thinking the smart move is to PM the pics to SCM so he can keep them private until all entries are in. That way someone doesn't wait right til the end, check out everyones entries and make sure to top them all. Not that I think anyone WOULD...but I kinda want to keep my ace in the hole!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a pic of the chassis for the prize of the race car portion of the contest. I Finished building it this week and it is bagged and ready to ship. I will do what Slotcarman is doing and my entry won't count in that portion of the contest. I hope it inspires more to join the build. 


Best Regards

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! That sure looks sweet Rob!! Man, what a prize! Thank you for your donation and participation! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That IS pretty sweet? What kind of body is it meant to fit? Lexan, hard, or either/or?

whoops never mind, just saw the original thread and the T-jet body. Im sure others can be adapted tho...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I`am in got 4 days off to get Chassis started. This is great Being the prize would have been the winner. Were is Garage tread to post progress?
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Make one for yours SJJ. Specify if you want others to post on it also, or if it's just yours. If you already have a garage thread, post it up there...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Post progress*

I posted progress in Customizing, My "Brass HO Scratch "Tread
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have a hobby knife and know how to use it...*

Have my Christmas car done and mailed in to Ed so, I am going to jump in here 
on this fun race car and truck build Party of yours slotcarman!! :hat:
Thanks for this great opportunity to get gunk under our finger nails
and paint all over the place.

Am doing this for the Fun Factor and the chance to mingle with all the 
Hobby Talk Customizers out in "I'M GOING TO DO THIS" land. :woohoo: :roll: :woohoo: :roll:

Rob and Joe these are some nice prizes you have offered up for grabs also. 

Even with a Pine Wood Derby car build starting up in just a little bit 
the chance to do this is overwhelming....Let's do this....Yeah Baby!! 

Bob...let the building begin...zilla


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet Bob, lookin forward to what you got instore for us with your build!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I think I will join the fun since I have some kool unseen Joe Furulli castings to play with. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool beans Clyde!! There's plenty of time to join in guys!! The top prizes should be pretty cool too! I'm going to have to figure out some runner up prizes though. I've had to part with some of my extra bodies on the bay to keep a little cash flow coming this way.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I think that I'll have some time for this one. Just way too much going on for me to do the Christmas build this year. Jan 31st works for me. Busters Body Works is in.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Are 4gears allowed?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

That is just amazing



chappy2 said:


> Here is a pic of the chassis for the prize of the race car portion of the contest. I Finished building it this week and it is bagged and ready to ship. I will do what Slotcarman is doing and my entry won't count in that portion of the contest. I hope it inspires more to join the build.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> ...


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

shocker36 said:


> Are 4gears allowed?


4 gear will work, for sure, hope you can join in on the build.


----------



## bugs (Mar 26, 2012)

*Double Barrel*

Hi Everyone, 
First time posting.
I'd really like to enter the contest.
Thing is i'm not sure how i would enter my car build.
I have Zero experience w/ racing events & shows and contests, though i have built dozens of T-Jets over the past 40 yrs.
I'm excited about getting involved .
Thanks
David Turner


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome Dave, I think after 5 posts you are able to post pictures, best way is have your pictures loading in photobucket or something similar (I opened a photobucket account just to post pics here because it saves so much memory space, so you can post more pics here).
I think this contest just requires you to post pictures. I am not sure if its on this thread or another but I'm sure slotcarman will clear it up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup! Ed's got it! Open up a Photobucket account. It bypasses the picture upload limit completely. It's also a great way to save pictures out of your computer so if you have a hard drive blow up, your pix are safe.

Your entry is submitted via pictures posted in the picture threads (1 for each) which I will be starting in a couple weeks. Voting will begin on the 1st of Feb. Welcome bugs!!! Glad you want to participate! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Count me in. I do not post much , but really enjoy HT and all the info and builds that go on.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome racer8! I better get cracking on my end of the bargain!! I'm currently tinkering with the light bar for my build. It's hard to make an oval light bar out of JB Weld and a straw by squeezing it in a vise to harden!! :lol: I sort of got it, but it's slightly crooked so I might have to try, try again. I'm trying to make a master for a silicone mold. If that don't work I'll have to find a die cast donor for the part. I have a game plan, though untested at this point.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just reread the rules and it does point out you should....
1.) post in this thread that you are IN.
and
2.) post picture in your garage thread OR in a picture thread started in a few weeks.

SO, just mentioning again, I am in on both. I will post pics in the Hobbytalk peoples custom cars" thread, and/or the picture thread, depends on how fast I finish.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I am having a brain fart...do we post pics of our final products back in this thread?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not in this thread. This is basically the "I'm in" thread. If you have a garage thread running you can post your progress shots there, you can make a new thread and start one for your garage, or if you aren't extremely productive in the long run you can post up in a one shot deal thread of your making or in the Hobbytalk peoples custom car thread (a sticky here in customs) like Ed is doing.

Between mid January and the 31st I'll be making the threads reserved for your official entry/entries. The official voting will begin on Friday, Feb 1st and run through the weekend. There's still a whole month available to get a project or two going!! The prizes for the top spots are cool!! I'm sure most of you guys can pop out a truck and/or a race car in 33 days. Remember, your entry is yours, and stays yours right at your house, so don't be afraid of investing time in it! The best prize will be the handiwork you invest into your entry!!! The harder you work at it, the better your entry will be, the better your odds at winning something cool, plus having that rewarding feeling from your own sweet personal custom.

Get crackin'!!! 33 days to go!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slotcarman ,

Thank you and all of the participants that complete this contest . Unfortunately , I don't have the time at present to start or finish a build for the contest . I hope for future contests that I will be able to .

I looking forward to seeing some of the creative ideas our readers seem to come up with .

Gonzo


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Here's a tally of who's entered so far....*

I figured this is as good a time as any to post up who's entered in the double barrel contests.

Slotcarman12078 (exempt from votes)
Chappy (exempt from votes on the car side)
Honda
oddrods
torredcuda
grungerockjeeper
sethanddaddy Ed
sidejobjon
Bob...I can do it...zilla
clydeomite
eastside johnny
shocker 36
win43
bugs
racer8nut
Jimkelsey
SlickRick
kcl
Hilltop

That's what I counted so far. There's still 26 days left before the due date, so jump in!! Anything that you have made (one truck and/or one car is okay) after *the first post* (10/12/13) in this thread qualifies as an acceptable entry. I haven't broken down the above list to who's in on which half. Some "I'm in's" weren't specific. Come on guys!!! There's going to be a sweet CL&M light up wrecker and a Chappy brass chassis for grand prizes!! You can't win if you don't enter!!! Plus you get whatever you build to add to your stable of cars!!!!:wave:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in! Can I post my entry in the "members custom cars" thread, or shoud I make a new thread? I currently don't have a garage thread.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Please do not forget me. Thanks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

jimkelsey said:


> Please do not forget me. Thanks.


Oh no, your not playing. lol. j/k.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Which ever you want Rick, and glad you're in!!  

Oops!! You're in Jim!! Sorry! I was on the phone and making the list at the same time and forgot you mentioned that in your PM.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Forgot me on your list Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you sign the boys up please???...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotcha both!! Thanks!! The more the merrier!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*truck/car*

both of mine are done just wating on where to post up pics.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I am not trying to cause trouble. Whats the reason not to post right here so its all in same place? 
SJJ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> I am not trying to cause trouble. Whats the reason not to post right here so its all in same place?
> SJJ


I think the reason for another thread is to make it a pictures only thread, where people can look at all the contestants pictures without paging thru this thread, which is more questions and comments about whats going on. If you add pictures, and the questions, and people would be commenting on cars, ect. It would get to long.
Hobbytalk threads are 15 comments per page, at that rate I could see 2 or 3 contestants on this thread, a new pics only thread I could probably see 5 or 6, because there will always be comments.

Sorry to be so long winded, and I may actually be wrong here, this is what I think.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool 19 days left.
Thanks Seth


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! Ed's right! The threads will be popping up around the 30th...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*pic thread*

when you going to put up a pic only thread 4 this slotcarman this week.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> Cool 19 days left.
> Thanks Seth


Crap, gotta get to work on it!!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Going to give it a shot Joe.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I am back in. Is there going to be a place to post pictures?

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I'll bump up the time frame so you guys can get your pix posted. I will copy the pix to the voting thread from there. The picture threads will be posted up some time this week.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Grrrr! I missed the car build...my VW sits painted and yet I still don't know how Im gonna mount it. But I took 3rd in the truck build. Suprising, after I saw the other entries as there were some WAY sweet rigs!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

PM me your add'y Mr. Jeep. Boxes will be going out in a day or so. We're snowed in here! :freak:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thank You*

Chappy & Slotcarman,
Thanks you this was a Great Contest . I received my prize today , Great Brass Chassis great Gear mesh. I learned my modeling skills here on HT, My both entries had model murdering Gooping. Thanks for your votes.
PS got to run breaking news, sink hole at the Corvette museum several cars fell in.
SJJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

You go John! Your goopified scratch built Deuce was the bomb! What's not to love about a gnarly lil hotrod???

The more ya sling that stuff the easier it gets.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to you buddy. I was thinking last minute you were going to enter comp & kick my butt. And I would not have won that Cool Chappy Chassis.The Trailer had a hole in front bonnet from some one removed screw post ,went to deep haha
SJJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Consider for a second that; as you mentioned, I frequently still go a hair too deep, a little wide, or a skoshe too high. Early on, I used to get very frustrated; but eventually learned to laugh at myself. I began focusing my efforts and concentrating on fixing the little unavoidable problems that come from being human, as well as finding tricks to avoid them in the first place. Know thyself. It's always WAY funnier when you can laugh at yourself and share it with others. 

All my modern builds are merely patchwork of mistakes and subsequent corrections. I'm far too stubborn to just give up...ya know? :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And now for the other prize awarded...
This thing has so many lights, I had to plug my track into a 220 outllet...
Seriously, this bad boy is cool all lit up going around the track. The LED's just shine so bright, you don't even need to turn the lights off to see it. You outdid yourself on this one!!! Very cool indeed!!!
Headlights, parking lights, top cab marker lights, rear cab lights, taillights, and flashing bar lights, all in their special colors. WOW!!!
Thanks to both of you guys for building special prizes. There were a lot of cool, time consuming, out of the box, builds by everyone...Lots of talent here, glad I could be part of it...RM
P.S. I put on some temporary rear tires for better traction, she was wanting to slide on the banked turns...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehehehe.. 220!! :lol: Glad she made the trip!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Man, I should have detailed those wheels though!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Slotcarman
WOW more prizes in mail today for 2nd place in the Truck comp.
My first car was a 68 Buick & I love El Camino`s.
There was some sweet customs in this contest for sure, I am not worthy.
Thanks Again
SJJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lookin' good in the Hookin hood...*

Nice tow truck..............Oh Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------

